# EntryLevel CPC at home located Norfolk,Virginia



## PJBrooks (Mar 12, 2012)

LaTonya Gettis-Brooks
7211 Newport Avenue Apartment 3 
Norfolk, Virginia 23517
gettisbrooks@aol.com  (Cell) 757-769-6091    

OBJECTIVE
                   Seeking an Entry-level career as a Medical Biller and Coder from home

SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS

•	Served Active Duty U.S Navy ---- Army National Guard
•	Notary Public under Congressman Mark Warner
•	Background in Administrative Assistance process and procedures
•	Resourceful and creative in communicating current ideas and solving problems
•	Microsoft Office Suite: Word, Excel, Access, Power Point and Project Management

   SKILLS

•	Oversaw employee recruitment for over 30 departments in a city of over 100,000 people. Interacted with supervisors, subordinates and peers.
•	Managed and created logs, sent notifications, and scheduled pre-employment drug screening. Held meetings, set up appointments, and made phone calls to citizens for employment.
•	Explained government, city and military policies and procedures. Supervised, trained and mentored sailors and soldiers. Held INTAV Security Clearance.
•	Experience with equipment i.e. fax, microfiche, scanners, printers, telephone
         (switchboards), adding machine, mailing machines, PC, and laptops. 


EXPERIENCE
Norfolk, VA	
City of Norfolk Library         Computer Aide                   8/2008-5/2010                            Old Dominion University 
(Troops to Teachers)       Database Technician              5/2009-6/2009
Wichita Falls, TX      
City of Wichita Falls        Human Resources Clerk           7/2005-4/2006
Norfolk,VA
Master Optitions              Optical Assistant                    12/2001-2/2002


EDUCATION & CREDENTIALS
Centura College   Bachelors of Science Degree in Business Management             10/2011
Tidewater Tech    Associates of Applied Science in Computer Support                 5/2005
Centura College Medical Billing and Coding courses                                           08/2011


----------

